# All rounder rta/rtda



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/11/18)

Ok so I dont really understand the difference between rta and rtda. But anyway I have a Moonshot think they say its a rtda. Ok so I dont know much, but I cant imagine that I can get much better flavour than I get from the moonshot. I even have another one on its way in the post, hehe.

But here is the dilemma. It only takes 2ml and everytime I rifill it leaks a few drops till I get some vacuum created in the tank after a few pulls/draws?.
At home this is no problem. But while working I think I must look for something with a bigger tank and that does not leak anything, specially when it falls over in car, in pocket etc.
So any suggestions? Not looking for the most expensive flavour or cloud chasing thing, just some simple allrounder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (4/11/18)

Zeus single, you won't look back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/11/18)

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

You will find many great affordable RTAs that have a bigger tank capacity than 2ml. I am sure various members will offer some advice in time. 

On the difference between a RTA and RDTA, the RTA is a normal tank where the juice sits in the tank and the coil and wick is usually at the bottom of the tank (in the middle of the juice). A RDTA is different in that the coil and wick is on top and the wicks usually dangle into the reservoir below to suck up the juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/11/18)

vicTor said:


> Zeus single, you won't look back


Thanks, what is difference between single and dual coil. Just did quick search and only see dual coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/11/18)

Single = 1
Dual = 2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/11/18)

Bulldog said:


> Single = 1
> Dual = 2


Lol yes that part I can understand, just thought the daul maybe work different maybe not that leak proof, as he only mentioned the single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (4/11/18)

Rdta- Rebuildable Dripping Tank Atomizer
Rta- Rebuildable Tank Atomizer

An rdta can be used as a dripper meaning you can drip liquid onto the coils and has a tank to draw liquid from

An rta is a sealed unit where liquid is fed to the coils from the tank and is not meant to drip onto the coils, 

One is “closed system”(rta) the other(rdta) is supposed to be the best of both worlds were you can drip but have the ease of a tank all in one. 

Personally i used single coil rtas/rdas and have benched my rdtas but again it all depends on your mouth/tastes/preference. Some people prefer single coils and some dont but you will not know until you try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (4/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, what is difference between single and dual coil. Just did quick search and only see dual coil



well went with single as you're just starting out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Lol yes that part I can understand, just thought the daul maybe work different maybe not that leak proof, as he only mentioned the single



Dual coils mean two coils - so double the vaporising. Needs more power (power is shared between the coils) - generates more vapour.

Some prefer dual coils because it's usually a "bigger" vape with more vapour. 

But its more hassle to coil and wick - sometimes getting the coils to be identical is not easy. If they not identical, you get one coil heating up a bit faster than the other. The other drawback is it saps the batteries a lot faster. 

I prefer a well set up single coil device - it's more than enough for me - and i find it easier to pitstop and maintain. But each to their own and I have some dual coil devices that are amazing too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/11/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme The Augvape iNtake RTA is worth a look at. It's a single coil, Leak-Proof RTA made by Augvape and Designed by Vape reviewer, Mike Vape's.

The iNtake RTA stands out from other Leak-Proof RTAs due to its airflow design which is done really well.

Here's my complete review on this RTA:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heres-why-the-augvape-intake-rta-is-worth-every-penny-review.t52624/

Also as @vicTor pointed out, the Zeus may also be a good option but I haven't tried it out so I can't comment on how that RTA performs in comparison.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

Zues single will do the job, but it’s a V8 in terms of juice consumption. 

In my opinion the Intake will be the answer to your question.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/18)

He's coming from a dual coil tank being the moonshot. He would probably want to stick with duals.

Big difference between singles and duals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Zues single will do the job, but it’s a V8 in terms of juice consumption.
> 
> In my opinion the Intake will be the answer to your question.



Thanks. So if you say it consumes alot of juice, what do you get in return for that? I mean a car that use more petrol normaly had more power. Will the Zues then give more vapour and flavour than the Intake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/11/18)

I've been a single coil fanatic for the longest time (and still am). The flavour, juice consumption, battery life, etc. all work in its favour. I love my KYLIN Mini, thought the Zeus Single was good-ish and still rate an AMMIT 25 as one of the all-time greats when it comes to sing coil RTAs. 

The issue is that I'm not very good at wicking the bloody things. AN AMMIT is easy enough but I've struggled with a few of the others. Knowing this I purchased a PYRO RDTA for my wife. We love it it so much I am getting another for myself soon! Although a dual-coiler it's the simplest thing in the world to coil and wick (even fr a monkey like me), is basically leak-proof, has a 4ml tank and produces amazing flavour. 

I'd definitely recommend the PYRO RDTA. We've bought the V1, since then the V2 has been released which I am yet to try.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/11/18)

stevie g said:


> He's coming from a dual coil tank being the moonshot. He would probably want to stick with duals.
> 
> Big difference between singles and duals.


Well Im nly vaping for a week, so dont really know the difference. Moonshot came with the moonbox so dual coil is all I had. Must say since I build 3.5 diameter coils and got the wicking right, it is sometimes, specially in the morning, a bit overwhelming the clouds and flavour. So maybe I must try a single coil rta.

Eish and since the second more succesfull build on the moonshot, this thing eats the juice, maybe cause I cant put it down, hehehe. So I thought I wait till next week when I have at least 2weeks of vaping ander the belt, before I start mixing juice myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (5/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well Im nly vaping for a week, so dont really know the difference. Moonshot came with the moonbox so dual coil is all I had. Must say since I build 3.5 diameter coils and got the wicking right, it is sometimes, specially in the morning, a bit overwhelming the clouds and flavour. So maybe I must try a single coil rta.
> 
> Eish and since the second more succesfull build on the moonshot, this thing eats the juice, maybe cause I cant put it down, hehehe. So I thought I wait till next week when I have at least 2weeks of vaping ander the belt, before I start mixing juice myself



some guys like dual coil some single, I prefer single myself

so I agree that you should try a single coil tank and see what you like, if you don't like it there is the classifieds, you can sell, trade it etc.

also, some dual coil RTA's one can also run in single coil mode. this is what I do

so on days I want to run duals I do, days I want single, I do

all the best

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. So if you say it consumes alot of juice, what do you get in return for that? I mean a car that use more petrol normaly had more power. Will the Zues then give more vapour and flavour than the Intake?



The Zeus has decent flavor and vapor. Subjectively, I prefer the flavor of the Intake, that's why I bought it. 
To give you an idea, I can chain-vape the Zeus empty in 15mins, whereas the Intake takes be 30-40mins, depending on the juice.

These tanks only share one characteristic, being top airflow. Ie no leaking. The rest are totally different.
Wicking in the Intake needs to be thin and short, just covering the juice holes. The Zeus has a couple of wicking methods; some wick it thin in the slots and cut it clean so it doesn't touch the base, others keep the wick long and wrap it inside the base/juice-well. Personally in my experience with it, the first method works better for quicker saturation to the coil.

There are specific threads on both in the RTA section.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/11/18)

Thanks for all the help. So let me put is like this. I can get.
Intake at R650 new
Kylin mini R400 new
Zeus single R200 used/like new

Now with all the stuff I bought the last week or so, the budget looks like a vapers popcorn lung, a bit dodgy. So what is the best option? This is not very urgent, so if you think a new Kylin or Intake is a much better buy, then I can buy it in a few weeks or look for black friday specials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

Check for specials on the Intake. Ie google
I picked mine up for R400 from a shop that closed by using google

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (5/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks for all the help. So let me put is like this. I can get.
> Intake at R650 new
> Kylin mini R400 new
> Zeus single R200 used/like new
> ...



You do know popcorn lung is a myth right?cause its the second time you used the reference. We have allot of noobs joining daily so we dont want people getting the wrong info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vilaishima (5/11/18)

One thing to keep in mind is RDA/RDTAs are usually much easier and quicker to wick and even more so if you go the single coil route.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks for all the help. So let me put is like this. I can get.
> Intake at R650 new
> Kylin mini R400 new
> Zeus single R200 used/like new
> ...



A few people may disagree with me here but; 

KYLIN MINI > ZEUS Single. 

Just my honest opinion (after owning both at the same time).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/11/18)

The Bachelor x from ehpro is a great simple all rounder for me . comes with normal and bubble tank . single coil . easy to wick and great flavour .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> A few people may disagree with me here but;
> 
> KYLIN MINI > ZEUS Single.
> 
> Just my honest opinion (after owning both at the same time).


 Thanks. Do you mean the Kylin is beter or the same thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. Do you mean the Kylin is beter or the same thing?



Yup, KYLIN MINI is better (in my opinion).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Yup, KYLIN MINI is better (in my opinion).



Just for clarity and transparency @Jean claude Vaaldamme, since you are fairly new here:
the Kylin is a bottom airflow rta, and if not wicked perfectly, it can be a leaky sob. No dispute about its flavour capabilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Yup, KYLIN MINI is better (in my opinion).


Thanks, mu


Brommer said:


> Just for clarity and transparency @Jean claude Vaaldamme, since you are fairly new here:
> the Kylin is a bottom airflow rta, and if not wicked perfectly, it can be a leaky sob. No dispute about its flavour capabilities.



Thanks, sounds like you discribing the moonshot. Then I dont want another flavour chaser that likes to leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/11/18)

Ok so I got the Intake. Got a good deal from mr Kobus can vape(Irfaan). Must say this is by far much easier build and wicking than the moonshot. Not yet same flavour than moonshot, but maybe need to learn the coil and wicking sweetspot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so I got the Intake. Got a good deal from mr Kobus can vape(Irfaan). Must say this is by far much easier build and wicking than the moonshot. Not yet same flavour than moonshot, but maybe need to learn the coil and wicking sweetspot.
> View attachment 151465


Good choice !!
If i may...
Watch youtube, dam wick and do not drop coil to low...
My Intake has only been good to me on above mentioned build.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

